# Clé USB non reconnue



## jgar (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, je poss&#232;de un MBP core2duo, et je rencontre quelque difficult&#233;s pour connecter une cl&#233; USB ou un disque dur 2"5 auto aliment&#233;. Je m'explique, ma cl&#233; usb Memup 1GO n'est absolument pas reconnue sous MacOS, je branche et rien ne se passe... Il m'est arriv&#233; de la faire fonctionner &#224; un moment donn&#233;, sans raison aparente. Je pr&#233;cise qu'elle fonctionne sous Windows via BootCamp et dans le doute, je l'ai format&#233; plusieurs fois sans succ&#232;s. Il en est de m&#234;me pour mon disque dur externe 2"5 Freecom de 80GO, qui peine &#224; se monter sauf su je branche le deuxi&#232;me c&#226;ble usb (monopoliser mes 2ports sur le MBP, c'est pas top), alors que, pareil, sous window il fonctionne.
Enfin, je viens d'acqu&#233;rir une cl&#233; Kingston Mini Dataraveler d'1GO (plus petite que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente) qui fonctionne parfaitement sous mac et windows.
Je pr&#233;cise &#233;galement que tous ces p&#233;riph&#233;riques fonctionnent sur tous les portables sur lesquels j'ai pu les tester (PC portables Toshiba, Acer,...).

Au d&#233;part, je soup&#231;onnait un manque de puissance d&#233;livr&#233;e par le port USB, ce qui n'est pas faux, &#233;tant donn&#233; que le disque fonctionne avec le deuxi&#232;me cable en "renfort", mais pourquoi uniquement sous mac et pas sous windows ? et pourquoi une cl&#233; usb, car l&#224; il n'y a pas de solution de secour pour apporter une source d'alimentation suppl&#233;mentaire. Y a-t-il une limitation sous MacOS ? Ou du moins o&#249; dois-je regarder, je suis nouveau sous Mac, et je ne maitrise pas encore tous les aspects.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## NaKi (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Il existe des hub USB avec alimentation externe, mais je ne pense pas que l'alimentation des port USB sur ces hub soit plus importante que celle fournie par les ports USB de ton MBP pro.

Pour la cl&#233; USB, est elle r&#233;cente? Car certaines anciennes cl&#233;s usb demande des drivers pour pouvoir fonctionner, et bien sur ce sont des drivers windows la plupart du temps (ils sont compris dans le SP2 sur XP).
Ton probl&#232;me pourait aussi surement venir du type de formatage de ton disque et de ta cl&#233;, tu dis les avoir reformater mais l'as tu fait sur windows ou sur mac? car si tu les as format&#233;s par exemple en NTSF ou en fat32 il est possible que mac osX ne reconnaisse pas tes disques ou si il te les affiche, tu n'auras surement pas les droits d'&#233;criture sur ces disques. Il faut donc les formater en format mac os &#233;tendu.


----------



## EricKvD (7 Février 2007)

BOnjour,

Sous Mac, le fait de ne pas voir l'icone apparaître sur le bureau ne veut pas nécessairement dire que la clé ou le disque dur ne sont pas reconnu. 

Le mieux serait de les brancher et d'aller dans l'utilitaire de gestion des disques.

De deux choses l'une: 

soit ils y apparaissent et, dans ce cas, on est face à un problème de formatage en NTFS (Format windows). La solution sera probablement de reformater en FAT;
soit ils n'y apparaissent pas et là, il faudra chercher une autre solution.
Pour ma part, je parierais plus pour la solution 1.


----------



## jgar (11 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais justement, rien ne se passe lorsque je l'insère, y compris dans l'utilitaire de disque où elle n'apparait pas... Elle date d'avril 2006, elle n'est donc pas vieille, et ma nouvelle clé usb est aussi formatée en fat32 et il n'y a aucun souci sous macOS...


----------

